# suggestion for converting a one man post holer to behind tractor



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

I've an existing one man gas powered post hole digger still in its box from harbor freight. Finally got to that stage of my house projects to drop in some fence. I started to dream of quicker ways if I could mount this to the rear of my small garden tractor - say by 2" hitch or soon to get a manual sleeve hitch for it. 

All tow behinds that (on some sort of wheel) I could imagine would lift the wheels on any levered down pressure. So I figured some static curved arm attach direct to the frame with some sort of plunger mechanism. If I did end up getting that manual sleeve hitch... Would that be enough Plunge for an 18" hole?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Read my post"auger mount",and see.


----------



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats fantastic. And congrats on the patent pending! I cannot wait to see it on amazon .


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

Longs as your Little garden Tractor is heavy enough to hold it steady when boring in hard ground as if it gets stuck it might tip your tractor on it's side , so be very carefull hey & do it slowly on the 1st test run mate , as we don't won't to hear about you on the news regards Mowerman in Australia .


----------

